
Show HN: ddgr - search DuckDuckGo from your terminal - apjana
https://github.com/jarun/ddgr
======
hellcow
Just installed, and it looks great.

One minor thing: my terminal can't show the first page's results without me
scrolling up after every search.

I'd like to either have a reverse output (i.e. show the first result at the
bottom, since it's most likely to be the one I want, and I shouldn't need to
scroll to it), or a way to limit the result count, so I can fit it to my
terminal window. Couldn't find either of those options in `--help`

~~~
apjana
Thank you! Please use option `-n` to limit the number of results per page.

~~~
hellcow
The Ubuntu PPA version (1.0) doesn't appear to have an `-n` option.

> ddgr: error: unrecognized arguments: -n

~~~
apjana
The maintainer has updated the deb package today (we released v1.1 today).
Please allow some time to get v1.1 mainline.

------
braywill
This look cool! I have a small suggestion though. I think you should put an
animated gif in the GitHub readme showing it in use. Maybe even use something
like [https://asciinema.org/](https://asciinema.org/).

~~~
apjana
It was planned but I couldn't get the time to create it yet :(. If you don't
mind, would you like to create and raise a PR? It would really help.

------
brudgers
If it meets the guidelines, this might make a good 'Show HN'. Show HN
guidelines:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/showhn.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/showhn.html)

~~~
apjana
Thanks a lot for pointing out! I edited the submission just now.

------
apjana
Features:

* Fast and clean (no ads, stray URLs or clutter), custom color

* Designed to deliver maximum readability at minimum space

* Specify the number of search results to show per page

* Navigate result pages from omniprompt, open URLs in browser

* Search and option completion scripts for Bash, Zsh and Fish

* DuckDuckGo Bang support (along with completion)

* Open the first result directly in browser (as in I'm Feeling Ducky)

* Non-stop searches: fire new searches at omniprompt without exiting

* Keywords (e.g. `filetype:mime`, `site:somesite.com`) support

* Limit search by time, specify region, disable safe search

* HTTPS proxy support, Do Not Track set, optionally disable User Agent

* Support custom url handler script or cmdline utility

* Comprehensive documentation, man page with handy usage examples

* Minimal dependencies

------
tandav
one line alternative for your .zshrc

ddg() { open "[https://duckduckgo.com/?q=$1"](https://duckduckgo.com/?q=$1") }

~~~
apjana
Please take a look at the list of features.

------
sjmulder
That looks slick! Good work. I haven't tried it out yet but i will. I also
appreciate the (.1) manual, there are too many utilities that come without
one.

~~~
apjana
I am very particular about providing up-to-date man pages for all my
utilities. Because I need them every now and then. ;)

------
shmerl
I suppose one in Debian testing is missing some features. Bangs don't work:

    
    
        ddgr --gb --np Hello World !w
    

Falls into help message.

~~~
apjana
The Debian version is v1.0. We released v1.1 today (with newer features). The
update request has been raised. Please allow some time.

------
megamindbrian2
Why not search all search engines in parallel and compare the results?

------
t0mbstone
Why "ddgr" instead of just "ddg"?

~~~
apjana
So after taking all this trouble for you... want me to fall into copyright
traps as well? ;)

